# Sarabande ( Haendel ) for 5 Electric Guitars



## gloubiglou (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi! I have to say that the first part is very far from the original and is only a "tour de force", the second part is more about emotion! Let me know what you think please, I'm open minded, thanks for watchin and peace


----------

